# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  کتاب به زبان پارسی: مرجع کامل CSS

## Behrouz_Rad

*با تشکر از تمامی دوستان. کتاب ها به اتمام رسید.*
*

نام کتاب:* *مرجع کامل CSS*
*ترجمه و تالیف:* *بهروز راد*
*ناشر:* *پندار پارس*
*تعداد صفحات:* *340 صفحه*
*قیمت با احتساب هزینه ی پستی + 60 درصد تخفیف:* *5000 تومان*

*در این کتاب می خوانید:*

*فصل 1:* *CSS چیست؟* 

نسخه های CSSاتصال CSS به یک صفحه ی وب
کوئری های Mediaمد استاندارد، مد Quirks و نوع Doctype
*فصل 2:* *سینتکس CSS و اصطلاحات* 

دستوراتقوانینمجموعه ای از قواعدSelector هابلوک های تعریف قواعدتعریف قواعد، نام و مقدار آنها
کلمات کلیدیاندازه ها و واحدهادرصدهارنگ هااعدادرشته هاURI هامقادیر فعال کنندهقواعد میانبرکامنت های CSSشناسه های CSSکاراکترهای خاص در CSSخطاهای سینتکس در CSS
*فصل 3:* *مرجع قوانین CSS* 

قانون charset@قانون import@قانون media@قانون page@قانون font-face@قانون namespace@
*فصل 4:* *مرجع Selector ها* 

Selector سرتاسریSelector نوع دارSelector کلاسSelector نامSelector صفت
Selectorهای صفت در CSS نسخه ی 3گروه بندی Selectorهاترکیب کننده ها
Selector پدر - فرزندیSelector فرزندSelector همنوع مجاورSelector همنوع مجاور عمومیکلاس های کاذب

link:visited:active:hover:focus:first-child:(lang(C:
- کلاس های کاذب CSS نسخه ی 3
(nth-child(N:(nth-last-child(N:(nth-of-type(N:(nth-last-of-type(N:last-child:first-of-type:last-of-type:only-child:only-of-type:root:empty:target:enabled:disabled:checked:(not(S:عناصر کاذب

first-letter:first-line:before:after:selection::*فصل 5:* *مدل آبشاری، حق تقدم، وراثت* 

مدل آبشاریقواعد مهم!حق تقدموراثت
- کلمه ی کلیدی inherit در CSS

*فصل 6:* *قواعد کادرها در CSS* 

اَبعاد

heightmin-heightmax-heightwidthmin-widthmax-widthفاصله از اطراف

margin-topmargin-rightmargin-bottommargin-leftmarginفاصله از داخل

padding-toppadding-rightpadding-bottompadding-leftpaddingحاشیه ها و Outlineها

border-top-colorborder-top-styleborder-top-widthborder-topborder-right-colorborder-right-styleborder-right-widthborder-rightborder-bottom-colorborder-bottom-styleborder-bottom-widthborder-bottomborder-left-colorborder-left-styleborder-left-widthborder-leftborder-colorborder-styleborder-widthborderoutline-coloroutline-styleoutline-widthoutline*فصل 7:* *قواعد طرح بندی* 

displaypositionfloatclearvisibilitytoprightbottomleftz-indexoverflowclip
*فصل 8:* *قواعد لیست ها* 

list-style-typelist-style-positionlist-style-imagelist-style
*فصل 9:* *قواعد جدول ها* 


table-layoutborder-collapseborder-spacingempty-cellscaption-side
*فصل 10:* *قواعد رنگ ها و پس زمینه ها* 

background-colorbackground-imagebackground-repeatbackground-positionbackground-attachmentbackgroundcolor
*فصل 11:* *قواعد چاپ* 

font-familyfont-sizefont-weightfont-stylefont-variantfontletter-spacingword-spacingline-heighttext-aligntext-decorationtext-indenttext-transformtext-shadowvertical-alignwhite-spacedirectionunicode-bidi
*فصل 12:* *محتوای داینامیک* 

contentcounter-incrementcounter-resetquotes
*فصل 13:* *قواعد محیط کاربری* 

cursor
*فصل 14:* *قواعد سفارشی سازی نمایش صفحه* 

page-break-beforepage-break-insidepage-break-afterorphanswidows
*فصل 15:* *قواعد مختص هر مرورگر* 

قواعد مختص بنیاد موزیلا
moz-border-radius-moz-box-sizing-مقدار moz-inline-box- برای قاعده ی displayقواعد مختص Internet Explorer
zoomfilterbehaviorمقدار expression برای قواعد!

*فصل 16:* *ترفندهای CSS* 

توضیحات شرطی در Internet Explorer

مفاهیم ابتدایی توضیحات شرطیعملگرهای توضیحات شرطیتوضیحات شرطی مخفی سطح پایین!توضیحات شرطی آشکار سطح پایین!نحوه ی استفاده ی صحیح از توضیحات شرطیآغاز کار با ترفندها

ترفند Star Selectorترفندهای Backslash و Underscoreترفند Commented Backslashترفند High Passترفند Bypass 30 style limitسازگاری صفحات با Internet Explorer نسخه ی 8*نکته 1)* میزان پشتیبانی از تمامی قواعد، در مرورگرهای Opera، Safari، Internet Explorer و Firefox در این کتاب توضیح داده شده است.

*نکته 2)* باگ هایی که مرورگرها در برخورد با هر یک از قواعد دارند توضیح داده شده است.

*نکته 3)* در این کتاب، تا نسخه ی 3.0 مرورگر Firefox و Beta 2 مرورگر IE 8.0 و Opera 9.5 پوشش داده شده است.


 


جهت خرید این کتاب، مبلغ ذکر شده را به حساب بانکی ذیل واریز کرده و سپس شماره ی قرمز رنگ مندرج بر روی فیش واریزی یا در صورت انتقال کارت به کارت، شماره ی ارجاع را به همراه مشخصاتتان (نام و نام خانوادگی، آدرس دقیق پستی، شماره تلفن، و کد پستی در صورت وجود) از طریق "پیام های خصوصی" یا به ایمیل behrouz.rad[at]gmail.com برای بنده ارسال بفرمایید.

*مشخصات حساب بانک ملی (سیبا):*

شماره حساب: 0200478079003

شماره کارت (جهت انتقال کارت به کارت): 6857 - 6465 – 9910 – 6037

*نام صاحب حساب:* بهروز راد

سفارشات دریافت شده در نیمه ی اول هفته در روز دوشنبه ی هر هفته، و سفارشات دریافت شده در نیمه ی دوم هفته در روز پنج شنبه ی هر هفته از طریق پست سفارشی پیشتاز برای شما ارسال میگردد. زمان دریافت بسته به طور پیش فرض 48 ساعت پس از ارسال آن می باشد.

موفق باشید.

----------


## rahele83

ببخشید این کتاب بای شهرستانم ارسال می شه ؟
ممنون

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*با تشکر از تمامی دوستان. کتاب ها به اتمام رسید.*

----------


## SAMARE

> *با تشکر از تمامی دوستان. کتاب ها به اتمام رسید.*


یعنی دیگه این کتاب چاپ نمیشه ؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------


## majnun

سلام چاپ مجدد نداره این کتاب ؟ من میخوامش

----------

